# Desperate for Help



## MIAN (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,
My aggregate is 71.61 according to the formula given by UHS. Do I have a chance to get admission in Wah Medical College?? I've also heard that pvt. colleges use their own different formula to calculate aggregate..Is it true?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to inform you this, but you can't get into Wah medical college with that aggregate. And as far as the merit calculation is concerned, the private colleges which come under UHS(affiliated with UHS) have the same formula to calculate aggregate, while those which are not affiliated with UHS take their own entry test, though the aggregate is calculated according to the same formula.


----------



## museeb.abbas (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry , 
but u have a very little chance..
apply in akhtar saeed, rlmc, continental , central park and amna inayat... u have a chane there


----------



## MIAN (Nov 6, 2012)

I could've done better if i didn't have that TB..
I think I'll have to repeat..
and I don't like the sound of that.


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

I am repeating my self, not much time left think about giving ur self another shot
Dont panic! May Allah be with you IA


----------



## MIAN (Nov 6, 2012)

Can I get admission in Shalamar medical college with 71.61 aggregate??


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

*Desperate for Help.*

Nope. Not with that aggregate. Sorry mate.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

MIAN said:


> Can I get admission in Shalamar medical college with 71.61 aggregate??


probably not...they say k this time admissions will probably close at 76


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

whats my chances i have an aggregate of 76.48% can i getadmession in this college help please

- - - Updated - - -



bkn said:


> probably not...they say k this time admissions will probably close at 76


how do u know it ?please tell me i am too much tense


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> whats my chances i have an aggregate of 76.48% can i getadmession in this college help please
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


try Sharif Medical College. i heard its merit closed at about 73%

- - - Updated - - -



muhammad qasi said:


> whats my chances i have an aggregate of 76.48% can i getadmession in this college help please
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


try Sharif Medical College. i heard its merit closed at about 73%


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sarah K i dnt think that it closed around 73 % coz my agg is 73.9% nd i didnt receive a call from sharif ppl


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> whats my chances i have an aggregate of 76.48% can i getadmession in this college help please
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


people say k the chances are it will close at this...obviously i'm not sure..you just pray and keep faith in ALLAH...IA you'll get in


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

& what about wah medical college where its merit closed?


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> & what about wah medical college where its merit closed?


beats me


----------



## smiling assassin (Oct 1, 2012)

wts the closing merit of wah medical college?????


----------



## MIAN (Nov 6, 2012)

muhammad qasi said:


> & what about wah medical college where its merit closed?


last time it closed at 78%.....not so sure i read it on wah medical college page on facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/WMCpk?fref=ts


----------



## pilzzz (Sep 17, 2012)

hi. i got admission in cpmc and rlmc. which one is better? i want to get in sharif medical college, my aggregate is 71.26%. do i have a chance? please help me!


----------



## Username (Sep 26, 2012)

You don't have a chance at Sharif. Though among CPMC and RLMC, i'd choose CPMC.


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

i have an aggregate of 76.46% does i stand a chance please help me


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

*Help*

my aggregate is 80.45% do i have chance in WAH ??


----------



## muhammad qasi (Feb 29, 2012)

pakeeza said:


> my aggregate is 80.45% do i have chance in WAH ??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> my aggregate is 80.45% do i have chance in WAH ??


inshallah u have 99.9 % chance keep faith on allah


----------



## pakeeza (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you i am much relieved now......:'(


----------



## ahmed93 (Sep 26, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I'm sorry to inform you this, but you can't get into Wah medical college with that aggregate. And as far as the merit calculation is concerned, the private colleges which come under UHS(affiliated with UHS) have the same formula to calculate aggregate, while those which are not affiliated with UHS take their own entry test, though the aggregate is calculated according to the same formula.


My aggregate is 81.6641%. Do I have a chance in Wah med college? And do u know when will there merit lists be displayed?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

pakeeza you have a chance for Wah,, go 4 it.. and M.qasi you should try for cmpc:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

ahmed do apply in wah.. u,ll go through INSHALLAH


----------

